

 Enchance your vlc player with new skins - siliconvaley
http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/341-enchance-your-vlc-player-with-new-skins

======
jodrellblank
I had VLC player on my iPhone, lost it upgrading to OS3. Put it back on
yesterday and it no longer does shoutcast radio.

Themes have nothing to do with that, but on the subject of themes they are no
more an enhancement than wax crayon is on a fridge door.

